# [2006] Panhandle Questions



## Betty (Mar 20, 2006)

We've been to Florida many times but never to the Panhandle.  Which is the most desirable area for a first-time visitor...Panama City, Destin, Fort Walton Beach, Pensacola?

Second question...which timeshare resort(s) would you recommend?  We usually travel alone, since our children are all grown, and we like to sightsee, shop, dine out, and explore new areas.  Having a nice unit with a waterview is a big plus, although not absolutely necessary.  We like clean, comfortable accommodations, since we like to relax at the resort when we're not out and about.  We don't golf.

Final question...which are the best months to visit to insure nice warm weather and swimming in the Gulf?  We are thinking early spring (late March, April, May) and possibly November (although we do want to avoid hurricanes if possible).

Any and all comments and suggestions are welcome.

Betty


----------



## JimJ (Mar 21, 2006)

Of the months you mentioned, May would be my first choice.  It would be warm, but not overly hot yet.  Destin is the most upscale of the areas you named, but there are really limited beach front timeshare locations in the Panhandle.  If being on the beach is really important, then in Destin you are about limited to Fairfield Majestic Sun or Holiday Beach Resort.

For the best beach views in the panhandle though, you really can't beat Landmark in Panama City Beach.  A 16 story high rise, all units face the beach.

Pensacola has little timeshare and the area is still trying to recover from hurricane Ivan.  In May you may want to try the non-timeshare rental market also and may find some real bargains.


----------



## jim71 (Mar 21, 2006)

I agree with JimJ.

The places I know of are with RCI...

The 2 bedrooms at the Landmark have great views.  The 1 Bedrooms are two level townhomes at beach level which are still nice, but not as good as the 2 bedrooms.

Holiday beach resort in destin is nice also.  The new 3 bedrooms there are back from the beach and sort of have a view of the beach.  I don't know much about the 1 bedrooms there

There is a resort panama city that just opened back up after being totally redone.  The Tropical Breeze.  It is right on the beach and should be pretty nice.

Destin has a outlet mall.  I like the beaches a little better in panama city, plus there is St Andrews bay.

You can't go wrong with either place.  I think it is about a hour drive between Destin & Panama City Beach.

Have fun!
Jim


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 21, 2006)

there is a Marriott but it is not on the Gulf...

and since I own at Landmark I definitely agreed.....  

here are my pictures
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/spice...=&.done=http://photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos

definitely love that view!!!


----------



## ajsmithtx (Mar 21, 2006)

Panama City of course!  

The weather has been great, and the water temp is in the 70's.  There are some nice new condos, hotel rooms, etc., that are sitting empty.  Come on down and enjoy yourself.


----------



## maddaug (Mar 21, 2006)

Betty don't miss going to St. Andrews Park in PCB. It is beautiful. We also enjoyed Shell Island. Clear water and great shelling if you find one that isn't inhabited.


----------



## jmeinhardt (Mar 21, 2006)

I would go to Destin even if it meant staying in a place without an ocean view. 

Pensacola still has a lot of hurricane cleanup going on. Fort Walton and Panama City are a little tired looking in comparison to Destin.

Try to get into one of the timeshares in the Sandestin Resort. Check out the Sandestin website. It is a large resort with a lot to do... golf, restaurants, shopping, beach, etc. They even have their own shuttle bus and water taxi. The restaurants around Destin are second to none. The shopping runs the gamut from outlets to boutiques to Walmart...lol. There is a lot of sightseeing around Destin as well.

Jim


----------



## Jan (Mar 21, 2006)

In May the water is still to cold for me.  In June -- you have the seaweed which is called June grass--doesn't let up till afte July 4.  I love August and Sept.  The crowds have slowed down.  We have many wonderful restaurants here and the outlet mall is huge.  We are finishing up with the beach renourishment--replenishing/dredging sand from the hurricanes.  Holiday Beach Resort is the best one on the beach.  We love it here.
     Jan


----------



## Lou (Mar 23, 2006)

*October weather?*

We have an exchange this year for mid-October...aside from the possibility of a hurricane...how's the weather in October?


----------



## maddaug (Mar 24, 2006)

Never been there in Oct. but have a friend that lives there and says Sept. and Oct. are the best time of year. The weather isn't as hot but still warm for the beach. I have to get there sometime and check it out.


----------



## Jan (Mar 24, 2006)

October is still good.  We get a little more rain then and nights can be blue jean and sweatshirt weather.
                           Jan


----------



## jjking42 (Mar 24, 2006)

we were there last year first week of October. Landmark panama city. the weather was good but we did have some red tide. And i was there once when i hurricane came through.

For Destin if you go in October you can rent from an owner at the majestic sun full time condos better view than the timeshares
http://www.vrbo.com/vacation-rental...handle-destin-area/scenic-hwy-98/majestic-sun


----------



## dsfritz (Mar 25, 2006)

*panhandle resorts*

We just stayed 2 weeks at the Sandestin Beach & Tennis Resort and loved it.  It's not on the beach, but has a shuttle that takes guests there every day.  There are several golf courses and an excellent tennis facility.  We loved it there and hope to go back next year.


----------



## janna1 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Is end of March really cold?*

I just got an exchange to Panama city beach next March (last week of March). I read some reviews. People said the beach was really windy and cold. 

I don't mind the water is a little cool, worst case, that we don't swim (although the kids will be a little disappointed.). 

But if the beach is windy, that will be uncomfortable to stay. ( I checked the weather through different website, they only mentioned the temperature. None of it really mentioned it is windy at that time.) 

Has anyone been there in Late March? Can you tell me what the weather really like? Can we still play at the beach?

Thanks a lot,


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 24, 2009)

Take a look at the Wyndham Panama City location - its brand new and right on the beach, 25 stories and every unit is OceanFront . And Pier Park is large shopping/entertainment complex within two miles of the resort.

And since it is still in sales and a Wyndham, it can be a fairly easy rental off e-bay. And during the shoulder season, Wyndham's Extra Holidays sometimes has units at a deep discount.


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 25, 2009)

janna1 said:


> I just got an exchange to Panama city beach next March (last week of March). I read some reviews. People said the beach was really windy and cold.
> 
> I don't mind the water is a little cool, worst case, that we don't swim (although the kids will be a little disappointed.).
> 
> ...




you needed to start a new one. this one is 3 years old.

march can be cool - but generally not cold. heck Nov was not cold - cool yes - cold no.

most of the timeshares have a pool - so they can still go swimming.

that say remember March is spring break for high schools and colleges - they definitley party at PC. So be prepared for party central


----------



## tombo (Mar 25, 2009)

spiceycat said:


> you needed to start a new one. this one is 3 years old.
> 
> march can be cool - but generally not cold. heck Nov was not cold - cool yes - cold no.
> 
> ...



The west area of PC where the new Wyndham, Tropical Breeze, and Landmark Holiday Beach resort are located is not located in the party area of west PC and Thomas Drive. You can stay here and not experience the traffic jams and wild partying that occurs on the east end of PC. I have stayed here during spring break and never had any problems. The Landmark requires at least one person to be 25 years or older to stay at the resort (Ithink Tropical Breeze does too) making the resort a place high school and college kids don't want to be because they have to be here with a parent or guardian.

Ocean Towers Beach Club, the Summitt,and the Holiday Inn Sunspree are smack dead in the middle of partying that you won't enjoy if you are older than 25. All day drinking and rowdiness on the beach in the east area of PC is followed by all night crusing in cars with flashing for beads making traffic virtually stop. It can take an hour to go one half a mile on the main drag on the east end of PC when the spring breakers are in full swing. Also the bars that were made famous by MTV and girls gone wild are located here. Club Lavella is touted as the world's largest night club with a huge complex including the pool where the weekly wet t-shirt contests are held. I spent a week on the east end in the Thomas Drive area many years ago when I was in my thirties, and I was way too old for that party life back then, now you couldn't pay me to stay there during spring break.


----------



## tfezell (Mar 25, 2009)

I have been to Destin, Panama City and Ft. Walton.  I  prefer Destin, but would definitley visit any of the 3.  Never been to Pennsacola to stay, but it would also be nice I am sure.  I own 2 units at the Holiday Beach Resort in Destin and love it. (weeks 21 and 38)  It is the only timeshare directly on the beach in Destin.  Not fancy but comfortable and the location can't be  beat.
I think late Sept/early Oct. are great in Destin.  There is good food, shopping and the best beach ever.


----------



## RIMike (Mar 25, 2009)

*Depends*



janna1 said:


> I just got an exchange to Panama city beach next March (last week of March). I read some reviews. People said the beach was really windy and cold.
> 
> I don't mind the water is a little cool, worst case, that we don't swim (although the kids will be a little disappointed.).
> 
> ...




I am from the upper gulf coast/panhandle area.  The weather can be beautiful in March or still winter, it just depends.  For us southerners it is too cold to swim regardless of the weather in March.

For more reliable weather I would head farther south say Naples or Sanibel Island.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Mar 25, 2009)

I agree with Panama City Beach in a condo on the beach.  We have stayed at the Wyndham and we own at the Landmark Holiday Beach resort.  I would vote for going from late April through mid summer for the best weather and not having to worry about a hurricane.  By August the hurricanes can hit.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 25, 2009)

Panama City Historical Weather Data

Fort Walton Beach Historical Weather Data

Pensacola Historical Weather Data

Historical Weather Data for Destin - from Weather Underground

The other 3 links were from weatherbase.com


Richard


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 27, 2009)

tombo said:


> The west area of PC where the new Wyndham, Tropical Breeze, and Landmark Holiday Beach resort are located is not located in the party area of west PC and Thomas Drive. You can stay here and not experience the traffic jams and wild partying that occurs on the east end of PC. I have stayed here during spring break and never had any problems. The Landmark requires at least one person to be 25 years or older to stay at the resort (Ithink Tropical Breeze does too) making the resort a place high school and college kids don't want to be because they have to be here with a parent or guardian.
> 
> Ocean Towers Beach Club, the Summitt,and the Holiday Inn Sunspree are smack dead in the middle of partying that you won't enjoy if you are older than 25. All day drinking and rowdiness on the beach in the east area of PC is followed by all night crusing in cars with flashing for beads making traffic virtually stop. It can take an hour to go one half a mile on the main drag on the east end of PC when the spring breakers are in full swing. Also the bars that were made famous by MTV and girls gone wild are located here. Club Lavella is touted as the world's largest night club with a huge complex including the pool where the weekly wet t-shirt contests are held. I spent a week on the east end in the Thomas Drive area many years ago when I was in my thirties, and I was way too old for that party life back then, now you couldn't pay me to stay there during spring break.



yes own at Landmark - still people need to be warned - both the grocery store and restuarants can definitley be more busy than normal.

plus there are teens and twenties lacking like teens.

besides even that area isn't that far from party central - think it is less than 3 miles.


----------



## tombo (Mar 27, 2009)

spiceycat said:


> yes own at Landmark - still people need to be warned - both the grocery store and restuarants can definitley be more busy than normal.
> 
> plus there are teens and twenties lacking like teens.
> 
> besides even that area isn't that far from party central - think it is less than 3 miles.



No question that everything is more crowded, and you can get some wild activities even when teenagers are with their less than strict parents. The main thing I was talking about is that the west side of PC is 2 to 4 miles from the fun, so it is not a place they usually cruise in autos. It is calmer, more boring, and so less atractive to the party crowd.

Spring Break is not a time I would choose to visit unless I was there with my young children who were out of school on vacation. If I was there with young children I would consider locking them in the room from sundown until sun up so they wouldn't be exposed to some of the wildness that is Spring Break in PC.


----------



## maddaug (Mar 29, 2009)

*My opinion*

We have traveled to PCB anywhere from the last week of March to the second week of June. 
End of March, cold water. My daughter was in the water and I still don't know how she got in. She found some great shells probably because nobody had been in the water. We found the beach during the day was fine. Temps and sun nice and warm. We used the pool a little more than we would normally. 

As far as the young spring breakers go, staying on the west end will be less crowded with them. Most of the low end motels have been torn down and new condos have replaced them. Last year we rented from VRBO and had a great time. Pier Park has really bumped up PCB. Great places to eat and shop.


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 3, 2009)

*I went to PCB this past August.  This was our first Panhandle trip.*



Jan said:


> In May the water is still to cold for me.  In June -- you have the seaweed which is called June grass--doesn't let up till afte July 4.  I love August and Sept.  The crowds have slowed down.  We have many wonderful restaurants here and the outlet mall is huge.  We are finishing up with the beach renourishment--replenishing/dredging sand from the hurricanes.  Holiday Beach Resort is the best one on the beach.  We love it here.
> Jan



We stayed at the Landmark on the 7th floor in a 2-BR.  We absolutely loved the views, the beautiful beach, the gorgeous water and the water sports availabilities right on the beach, as well as the beach chair/umbrella rentals.

We enjoyed our week greatly and enjoyed a couple of restaurants in the area.  We ventured over to Pier Park a couple of times and enjoyed that also.  The beach, clear waters and laid back time at the resort was what would bring us back to PCB.  There wasn't really anything, per se, in PCB itself that would bring us back.

Last night, Holiday Beach Resort Phase II popped up for 7/3/10 and I grabbed it because of all the positives that I have heard about Destin.  My only concern with this exchange is this:

The building is behind Phase I, but the units, especially those on the upper floors still have a decent view of the gulf waters. You must go through the 
Phase I building to get to the water though.  TUG Review

I loved waking up every day with the beautiful gulf view and beach, and sitting on the balcony taking it all in until the vendors got our rental chairs and umbrellas set up for the day.  Then taking the elevator down and being right there on the beach.

A previous poster indicated that they would take Destin over PCB even if they weren't on the water.  There are no recent reviews on HBR Phase II here on TUG.  

I am also concerned about the June Grass you mentioned.  I definitely want warm waters, but also as clear as possible.  Should I let this one go and try for something in early August?

Just looking for your input.  Thanks.


----------



## tombo (Sep 3, 2009)

Egret1986 said:


> We stayed at the Landmark on the 7th floor in a 2-BR.  We absolutely loved the views, the beautiful beach, the gorgeous water and the water sports availabilities right on the beach, as well as the beach chair/umbrella rentals.
> 
> I loved waking up every day with the beautiful gulf view and beach, and sitting on the balcony taking it all in until the vendors got our rental chairs and umbrellas set up for the day.  Then taking the elevator down and being right there on the beach.
> 
> ...



I answered most everything on a different thread. There are umbrella rentals in Destin but I don't remember if there is para sailing and jet ski rentals nearby like Landmark has. 

You will not have nearly as good of a view from any balcony at Holiday as you had at Landmark.

It is not right out the back door to the sand in Destin in phase 2, it is across the parking lot through the lobby past the pool and then a short walk on a wooden boardwalk to the beach (overall it is an easy pleasant walk).

The grass doesn't bother me when it is there (bothers my wife though), and you can never pinpoint when or if the grass or occasional jellyfish will show up.

Destin has the same sand, same water, same wonderful relaxing days doing nothing on a wonderful beach.

There is no way I would take Destin over Panama City and not be ocean front. I wouldn't take on the bay in Panama City over Destin Holiday Beach Resort either. In fact if I honestly had to choose between a 2 bed in Landmark Panama City or a 2 bed in Phase 2 at Destin Holiday Beach Resort, I would choose Landmark for the unbeatable view from the den and balcony (JMO). That being said I will grab any summer week I can use at the Holiday Beach resort in Destin anytime I see one because it has the same beach as PC with better food, golf, and fishing charters. 

Eat at AJ's, Mcguire's Irish Pub,Marina Cafe (buy one get one free between 5 and 6 pm),Louisianaa Lagniappe, a little dive that is good called the Boathouse Oyster Bar,The Back Porch (right on the beach),and many more including chains like joe's Crab Shack, Fudpuckers,Hog's Breath Saloon and many more. Have a great trip and don't worry about the calories for the week.

Go to Destin and


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 3, 2009)

*You sure did answer most everything in that other thread! Thanks!*



tombo said:


> You will not have nearly as good of a view from any balcony at Holiday as you had at Landmark.
> 
> It is not right out the back door to the sand in Destin in phase 2, it is across the parking lot through the lobby past the pool and then a short walk on a wooden boardwalk to the beach (overall it is an easy pleasant walk).
> 
> ...



I know you also own at Tropical Breeze.  Have you actually stayed there yet?  My main dilemma is deciding whether to use my week at Tropical Breeze next July or keep this Destin exchange and go there instead.  

If only all of life's decisions were this "tough".


----------



## tombo (Sep 4, 2009)

Egret1986 said:


> I know you also own at Tropical Breeze.  Have you actually stayed there yet?  My main dilemma is deciding whether to use my week at Tropical Breeze next July or keep this Destin exchange and go there instead.
> 
> If only all of life's decisions were this "tough".



My son stayed in my Tropical Breeze week this year, so I haven't stayed there yet. He said it was very nice and the beach and pool was never crowded. He said the whole resort was really great and new. Next year's week at Tropical Breeze is Memorial day week so I will probably rent it out since I am going to St Maarten in May and I have a 4th of July trip planned, so taking more vacation time for Memorial Day week might be pushing too many weeks of vacation in too short of a period of time. I need to keep my job to pay for all of these dang weeks I own.

 I will be checking into Landmark on Saturday and I am looking forward as always to the the view and the beach. It is the only resort (other than Aruba )where I stayed at the resort for 3 days without ever leaving or even cranking the car. I can actually spend days there and not get bored, and I always get bored. Normally I am sightseeing, shopping, eating out, etc. I usually use timeshare rooms for sleeping, showering, and eating reakfast only, but I sit on my balcony every morning and every afternoon enjoying my room at the Landmark. 

You do have a dilemma. You can always rent out you Tropical Breeze and try Destin for one trip, but the 4th of July crowds will be big and the views will not compare to the views at Landmark and Tropical Breeze. However there will be fireworks.  

I (like you) would rather have a nice older resort like Landmark with that unbeatable view of the beach and ocean rather than a gold crown/5 star luxury resort across the road from the beach. Let us know what you decide but I don't think you can make a bad choice with your 2 options.


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 4, 2009)

*I just cancelled the Destin exchange.*



tombo said:


> Let us know what you decide but I don't think you can make a bad choice with your 2 options.



Sounds like a great future vacation destination.  I think the crowds of 4th of July week will be too much.  We are already doing a week at Easter next year at a destination where over-capacity crowds will be normal.

I don't think we want two of those in one year.

Thank you for your input.  It helped us make a decision that we are comfortable with. 

Enjoy your upcoming PCB vacation, Tombo!


----------



## tombo (Sep 4, 2009)

Egret1986 said:


> Sounds like a great future vacation destination.  I think the crowds of 4th of July week will be too much.  We are already doing a week at Easter next year at a destination where over-capacity crowds will be normal.
> 
> I don't think we want two of those in one year.
> 
> ...



I am in Florida at Perdido Key ocean front in my parent's condo right now and I check into Landmark tomorrow. I will be totally relaxed by the time i go to sleep tonight and my week will only get better after I get to Panama City Beach.

 I have never seen worse traffic on a Labor Day weekend than I experienced on my trip down today. I have been to the coast for 4th of July several times and the traffic was never worse than it was today. Maybe the economy is picking up.  

Destin is a great place but I would have chosen Tropical Breeze at Panama City over Holiday Beach Resort Phase 2 also since you could only do one, however if you could have done both I would have done both. Destin is a great place and worth spending a week sometime, but no timeshare in Destin has a view from the balcony that rivals the views at Landmark, Tropical Breeze, or the new Wyndham Panama City. You made the right choice based on nothing more than the views you will enjoy from your Tropical Breeze balcony each morning and evening. Hey it is only 30 to 45 minutes to Destin from Panama City, so you can drive over from Tropical Breeze to Destin one day and have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 4, 2009)

*True, that's a great idea!*



tombo said:


> Hey it is only 30 to 45 minutes to Destin from Panama City, so you can drive over from Tropical Breeze to Destin one day and have the best of both worlds.



Sounds like a great day trip and an opportunity to check things out.

Enjoy your week!


----------



## Hophop4 (Sep 6, 2009)

We own at Landmark July 4th week and we really enjoy the view from our 10th floor balcony.  We watched the fireworks from our balcony again this year.  Traffic can get heavy sometimes but if you take the back road you can get where you are going faster.


----------

